# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  DIY - Máy khắc Laser

## duonghoang

---- Tình hình hơi máu nên độ 1 em chơi thử cho biết, mới để thử nên làm bộ hành trình hơi nhỏ, tầm 30x30  :Frown: , hơi buồn tí nữa cái đầu laser công suất bèo nhèo quá có 250mW BlueRay, chiếu để bốc khỏi tờ giấy chắc cũng gần 1s. 
---- Driver và bộ XY của bác Quảng nhà ta ^^
---- Điều khiển dùng kit STM32F4, ảnh bitmap xử lý trên pc rồi mới đưa xuống thẻ nhớ, do có mấy phần mềm nó export code cho GraphicLCD nên tận dụng luôn, hy vọng mai mốt sẽ có hình show  :Smile: .

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, CKD, conga, Gamo, hungdn, huyquynhbk, izumin274, kametoco, Luyến, nhatson, ppgas, taih2, thehiena2, TLP, writewin

----------


## CBNN

em nhìn mà không nhận ra đó là bộ xy   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CKD

Có chạy được gcode không chú?

----------


## conga

Em nhìn các bản mạch chồng lên KiT đã thấy kinh khủng rồi, không biết đằng nào mà nần nữa. Híc...

----------


## duonghoang

--- Sau hai đêm ăn nằm với em nó, cuối cùng cũng "đẻ" được, chắc mình vẫn còn khoẻ lắm  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Gamo

----------


## duonghoang

> Có chạy được gcode không chú?


Cơ bản là được anh, nhưng xài Mach 3 thấy tiện hơn nên lười làm quá, khi nào ham hố thì ngâm cứu thôi ^^.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Up cái video cho mọi người xem

----------

anhcos, CKD, Gamo, izumin274, Mr.L

----------


## duonghoang

--- Dự là lấy cái khung của cái keyboard này độ lại làm cái Portable laser engraver, cái này hành trình dài hơn, chắc khoảng 220x55, , hồi xưa nó là cái máy đánh chữ em lượm được ven đường  :Smile: .









--- Khắc vài em cho có cái sản phẩm ^^







--- Điện thoại cùi nhưng được cái "tên" chính chủ ^^.

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, CKD, izumin274, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## duonghoang

--- Đang update lên khắc ảnh 8bit mà chưa thành công lắm, đang méo mó và nét đậm lạt chưa rõ.



--- Dưới là ảnh 1 bit.

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CKD, Gamo, izumin274, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## anhcos

Đầu laser này bán khoảng bao nhiêu em, mua ở đâu thế.
Em dùng phần mềm nào chuyển thành ảnh đen trắng vậy?

----------


## duonghoang

> Đầu laser này bán khoảng bao nhiêu em, mua ở đâu thế.
> Em dùng phần mềm nào chuyển thành ảnh đen trắng vậy?


--- Đầu laser này 250mW, em mua ở ngoài Hà nội 450k. Anh mua thì em đưa số điện thoại người đó.
--- Em dùng Photoshop chuyển thành ảnh bitmap trắng đen thôi anh, có thể chuyển thành 1bit (2màu), 4bit (16 màu), 8 bit (256 màu).

----------


## anhcos

> --- Đầu laser này 250mW, em mua ở ngoài Hà nội 450k. Anh mua thì em đưa số điện thoại người đó.
> --- Em dùng Photoshop chuyển thành ảnh bitmap trắng đen thôi anh, có thể chuyển thành 1bit (2màu), 4bit (16 màu), 8 bit (256 màu).


Photoshop thì nói làm gì, hình như nó có chương trình chuyển qua chuyên dụng hơn thì phải.

----------


## CBNN

trắng đen sao gọi 8bit vậy bác  DuongHoang?

----------


## anhcos

8 bit đó chắc là grayscale nên vẫn đen trắng thôi mà.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## CKD

> trắng đen sao gọi 8bit vậy bác  DuongHoang?


Trắng đen tức chỉ pha trộn giữa màu trắng & đen, không có các màu khác. Nhưng vẫn chia theo sắc thái/mức độ.
- 1 bit thì chỉ có trắng hoặc đen.
- 4 bit thì có 16 mức độ đen đậm nhạt khác nhau.
- 8 bit thì có 256 mức độ đen đậm nhạt khác nhau.
- .............

----------

CBNN, duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

> Trắng đen tức chỉ pha trộn giữa màu trắng & đen, không có các màu khác. Nhưng vẫn chia theo sắc thái/mức độ.
> - 1 bit thì chỉ có trắng hoặc đen.
> - 4 bit thì có 16 mức độ đen đậm nhạt khác nhau.
> - 8 bit thì có 256 mức độ đen đậm nhạt khác nhau.
> - .............


minh hoạ  :Smile: 


bắn laser em nghĩ khó mà đạt được mức 8bit , đạt chính xác 4bit <> 6bit thì hợp lí lắm roài

----------

anhcos, CBNN, cuong, duonghoang, elenercom, Mr.L, thehiena2

----------


## izumin274

Lợi hại đó chú! K cũng mới mua mấy con 2w blue về nè mà củng chưa có thời gian vọc.

----------


## cuong

2w bao nhiêu lúa vậy bác izumin?

----------


## duonghoang

--- Update tình hình làm mạch in riêng cho em nó, chuyển sang xài con Arm M3, driver step siêu mini A4988 hay sử dụng trong 3D Printer.

--- Phay mạch thôi..




--- Đây là sản phẩm sau khi phay







--- Lắp ráp và test lại mạch









--- Up cái video cũ nhưng đã thay khung mới lên, chạy nhanh hơn được xí

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CKD, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

Á dùng con spindle khác á !!!! xin vui lòng cho em xin lại con airbearing để về chế bộ chống tâm cân bằng động ạ.....

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## anhcos

Cũng muốn ham hố như em, nhưng thấy đống đồ điện kia là oải rồi. Không có giải pháp điều khiển nào đơn giản hơn à Hoàng.

----------


## duonghoang

> Cũng muốn ham hố như em, nhưng thấy đống đồ điện kia là oải rồi. Không có giải pháp điều khiển nào đơn giản hơn à Hoàng.


--- Nói chung cái này người ta cũng làm nhiều, em chỉ thích làm theo cách em thôi :-p. Có link chỉ làm bằng board Arduino, anh cứ làm y chang là được.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Shap...ng=de&ALLSTEPS

----------

anhcos, CBNN, Khoa C3, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Mới xem loáng qua mà cái firmware GRBL ở mô vậy pác, và có phải dùng cái shield này không 

Nhìn mấy sản phẩm trên kích thích thật  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Để khắc đậm nhạt khác nhau là do mình thay đổi công suất phát hay là trường độ hay là kết hợp cả 2 vậy Hoàng. 
Anh chỉ quan tâm tới phần điều khiển cho cái đầu phát laser như của em ấy thôi.

----------


## Gamo

Một phương pháp để khắc đậm là anh chiếu lâu lâu tí. Ngoài ra, thường mấy con này đi kèm bộ lense nữa, anh có thể dùng độ hội tụ để chỉnh nét to, nhỏ, đậm nhạt. 
Mấy con này rất là sensitive, áp lên xuống tí xíu thôi là công suất ra khác nhiều, sai một tí là tèo diode ngay => ko nên chỉnh độ đậm nhạt bằng cách chỉnh công suất.

Phần điện cho nó, để làm chơi thì đơn giản lắm. Ông anh chỉ cần dùng 1 con trở hạn dòng & 1 con tụ ổn định dòng là được. Chỉ cần đảm bảo là dòng qua diode = 1/4 dòng danh định là được.
Để chạy đúng công suất thì cần phải chuẩn bị các món sau:
1. Tra bảng công suất & dòng (công suất phát ko tỷ lệ thuận với dòng như trong các thết bị điện thông thường)
2. Làm 1 bộ ổn định dòng. Mạch đơn giản thì ông anh có thể dùng sơ đồ sau

3. Bộ tản nhiệt thật tốt, đặc biệt là nếu ông anh chơi Blue Laser
4. Bộ lense thủy tinh (lense acrylic ko chơi với công suất lớn lâu được)
5. Kiếng bảo vệ mắt tương ứng với bước sóng :P

Mà bác Dương Hoàng đang tính làm món gì thế ợ?
(Hồi đó em cũng chơi laser nhưng sau đó thấy CNC router làm được hết những trò cắt khắc con laser 2W của em làm được nên dẹp nó, quay qua CNC Router)

----------

anhcos, duonghoang

----------


## ít nói

> Một phương pháp để khắc đậm là anh chiếu lâu lâu tí. Ngoài ra, thường mấy con này đi kèm bộ lense nữa, anh có thể dùng độ hội tụ để chỉnh nét to, nhỏ, đậm nhạt. 
> Mấy con này rất là sensitive, áp lên xuống tí xíu thôi là công suất ra khác nhiều, sai một tí là tèo diode ngay => ko nên chỉnh độ đậm nhạt bằng cách chỉnh công suất.
> 
> Phần điện cho nó, để làm chơi thì đơn giản lắm. Ông anh chỉ cần dùng 1 con trở hạn dòng & 1 con tụ ổn định dòng là được. Chỉ cần đảm bảo là dòng qua diode = 1/4 dòng danh định là được.
> Để chạy đúng công suất thì cần phải chuẩn bị các món sau:
> 1. Tra bảng công suất & dòng (công suất phát ko tỷ lệ thuận với dòng như trong các thết bị điện thông thường)
> 2. Làm 1 bộ ổn định dòng. Mạch đơn giản thì ông anh có thể dùng sơ đồ sau
> 
> 3. Bộ tản nhiệt thật tốt, đặc biệt là nếu ông anh chơi Blue Laser
> ...


em bít hắn định làm gì. nhưng ko dám nói .

----------


## Gamo

Làm drone bắn laser hả?

----------

duonghoang

----------


## duonghoang

> Một phương pháp để khắc đậm là anh chiếu lâu lâu tí. Ngoài ra, thường mấy con này đi kèm bộ lense nữa, anh có thể dùng độ hội tụ để chỉnh nét to, nhỏ, đậm nhạt. 
> Mấy con này rất là sensitive, áp lên xuống tí xíu thôi là công suất ra khác nhiều, sai một tí là tèo diode ngay => ko nên chỉnh độ đậm nhạt bằng cách chỉnh công suất.
> 
> Phần điện cho nó, để làm chơi thì đơn giản lắm. Ông anh chỉ cần dùng 1 con trở hạn dòng & 1 con tụ ổn định dòng là được. Chỉ cần đảm bảo là dòng qua diode = 1/4 dòng danh định là được.
> Để chạy đúng công suất thì cần phải chuẩn bị các món sau:
> 1. Tra bảng công suất & dòng (công suất phát ko tỷ lệ thuận với dòng như trong các thết bị điện thông thường)
> 2. Làm 1 bộ ổn định dòng. Mạch đơn giản thì ông anh có thể dùng sơ đồ sau
> 3. Bộ tản nhiệt thật tốt, đặc biệt là nếu ông anh chơi Blue Laser
> 4. Bộ lense thủy tinh (lense acrylic ko chơi với công suất lớn lâu được)
> ...


--- Em thì băm xung qua 1 con trans thôi bác, điều chỉnh công suất thì linh hoạt trong chương trình hơn, còn những cách khác thì em ko rõ.



--- Em làm khắc trên giấy, gỗ chơi thôi chứ làm gì đâu bác ^^

----------

Gamo

----------


## duonghoang

--- Lọ mọ mấy con F103 mấy ngày ko đc, nên đổi lại xài mạch cũ, thêm bớt vài thứ nói chung cũng ra được cái hình, ảnh 8 bit cũng ko đến nỗi tệ quá ^^

----------

biết tuốt, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, hehe, bác bị gì với con F103? Ý bác là con STM32F103xxx đó hả?

Em trước giờ toàn dùng mạch bọn nó làm sẵn, giờ lọ mọ tự làm, thấy hơi bất an, ko biết bác có kinh nghiệm gì ko?

----------


## duonghoang

> Ủa, hehe, bác bị gì với con F103? Ý bác là con STM32F103xxx đó hả?
> 
> Em trước giờ toàn dùng mạch bọn nó làm sẵn, giờ lọ mọ tự làm, thấy hơi bất an, ko biết bác có kinh nghiệm gì ko?


--- Em bị lỗi phần giao tiếp cái Micro SD, miết mà chưa biết nguyên nhân, 3 ngày ko đc nên chuyển sang phương án khác, khi nào có thời gian nghiên cứu tiếp. Em định đổi sang mấy con nhỏ cho gọn hơn, chi phí thấp hơn. Thường schematic có bản em tham khảo một số kit sẵn, nói chung cũng ko có gì là phức tạp hết bác.
--- Em thấy STM32F4xx người ta dùng nhiều, code mẫu cũng nhiều, bộ nhớ xài cũng sướng  :Smile: .

----------

Gamo

----------


## Lenamhai

Anh cung ham ho tu cách nay 3 nam. Tau con diod blueray 1000-2000mw voi drive va minh bao ho, len khung xyz 1600x800x900 kaka tét thu chay mat bàn MDF voi ngưong 1500mw nhung thay mét qua nen danh thao bo le cho do met.
Sorry ad va ae đang online ios nen khong dau

----------

Gamo

----------


## quocanhcgd

Bác cho em hỏi dùng mũi nào để có thể phay PCB của bác vậy? Bác cho em xin thông số hoặc chỗ mua cụ thể với ạ. Em mới tìm hiểu cái món này ạ. Xin cảm ơn

----------


## Gamo

Bác ra Tạ Uyên hỏi mua dao chữ V, 3 gem, giá 12K/con là phay mòn mỏi luôn

----------


## CKD

> Bác ra Tạ Uyên hỏi mua dao chữ V, 3 gem, giá 12K/con là phay mòn mỏi luôn


Ấu dè.. dao gì mà vừa rẻ vừa bền kinh thế.. em tiêu toàn 135k/con mà chạy một tí là cắt hết ngon rồi.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, phay pcb chứ có phải phay nhôm với sắt như ông đâu mà chơi dao hợp kim. Có 1 hộp mua của TQ, phay mấy tháng nay, cầu cho nó gãy mà nó có gãy đâu. Mà có gãy thì mài lại (chiêu này học từ lão Nam SP :x :x :x)

----------


## thuhanoi

Mạch phíp thuỷ tinh dao mau mòn

----------


## anhcos

Hehe, mình mua dao hợp kim côn 60 độ, 4mm ở tạ Uyên có 40k, phay ầm ầm một đống mạch rồi mà không sao.

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, phay pcb chứ có phải phay nhôm với sắt như ông đâu mà chơi dao hợp kim. Có 1 hộp mua của TQ, phay mấy tháng nay, cầu cho nó gãy mà nó có gãy đâu. Mà có gãy thì mài lại (chiêu này học từ lão Nam SP :x :x :x)


dao diêu khắc nó là hợp kim mà anh, ko tin kẹp eto lấy búa gõ nó sẽ gãy

----------


## anhcos

Dùng làm mạch in thì con laser công suất cỡ bao nhiêu vậy mấy bác? Nếu khả thi thì làm con khắc này hấp dẫn hơn.

----------


## nhatson

> Dùng làm mạch in thì con laser công suất cỡ bao nhiêu vậy mấy bác? Nếu khả thi thì làm con khắc này hấp dẫn hơn.


20w laser fiber  :Smile:  tốn kha khá tiền

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

> Hehe, phay pcb chứ có phải phay nhôm với sắt như ông đâu mà chơi dao hợp kim. Có 1 hộp mua của TQ, phay mấy tháng nay, cầu cho nó gãy mà nó có gãy đâu. Mà có gãy thì mài lại (chiêu này học từ lão Nam SP :x :x :x)


Nhìn cái mạch của ông thấy gớm.. là biết dao bén cở nào. Lão Nam CNC thì không nói vì lão ấy có máy mài.. chí cụ Gà làm gì có, dao mòn rồi thì vẫn cắt được nhưng cắt ra thế nào thôi. Các cụ là cứ thích tận dụng dao.. dao chưa gãy thì chưa thay.. có bao giờ để ý dao bén hay dao đã mòn đâu.
Với PCB thì dao hợp kim còn không chịu nổi chứ ở đó mà HSS tàu. Phía trên PCB là đồng đỏ, dao không bén cắt nhìn vết là biết ngay.

----------


## nhatson

tiết kiệm chi phí đầu tư thì dùng yag kích bằng đèn xeon, vấn đề là nguồn cao áp sẽ cồng kènh + sinh nhiệt + tuổi thọ đèn xeon

----------


## lekimhung

như bác CKD nói, dao không bén thì ra sản phẩm xấu òm, nhưng dao bén không chư đủ, spindle khi quay thì nó đảo dù ít hay nhiều cũng có chút run, cái nữa là runout cũng phải tính đến, em thì chỉ cần dao TQ gắn vào, xoay đủ 360 độ, check từng lần 1, cuối cùng sẽ có 1 vị trí tốt nhất, lấy bút long dầu đánh dấu luôn, lần sau cứ gắn dao theo góc đó là ok. do mũi dao nó rất nhỏ nếu gắn ngay vị trí mà không hợp lý, kết hợp runout với run động làm lưỡi dao không cắt trực tiếp mà lại tiếp xúc vào phần lưng của me cắt thì 1 phút 30 giây  dao bén cũng lên đường à. dao 3d của tq chơi pcb dư sức  nhưng mà là dao new từ nhà máy ra chứ không được mài lại, anh NamCnc mài thì được chứ mua loại này thì không ổn.

----------

nhatson

----------


## lekimhung

và khi tìm ra đúng góc cho con dao thì dùng rất lâu và rất lâu, đến khi nào thấy xấu thì lấy con dao đó đi khắc mica hay gỗ cho nó banh chành rồi mới bỏ được.

----------


## anhcos

Máy in laser có khắc/in được màu grayscale lên thủy tinh như thế này không mấy bác:


Mình có ghé mấy tiệm laser dưới Thủ Đức họ không làm được, mà chỉ cắt thôi.

----------


## Gamo

> --- Update tình hình làm mạch in riêng cho em nó, chuyển sang xài con Arm M3, driver step siêu mini A4988 hay sử dụng trong 3D Printer.
> 
> --- Phay mạch thôi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- Đây là sản phẩm sau khi phay
> 
> ...


Pp plug-in board của ông quá hay :x :x :x

----------


## nhatduyxp

> Pp plug-in board của ông quá hay :x :x :x


Tất cả có tại maykhachinh.com anh nhé.

----------


## Gamo

Cha này spam quảng cáo bậy bạ quá. Nếu tiếp tục kiểu này chắc phải nhờ Ếch-Min cho chả vào spam filter quá

----------


## lekimhung

Bác *duonghoang* cho mình xin thông tin của người bán cái laser này với.

----------

